
Wolfram One-Liner Competition - skolos
http://blog.wolfram.com/2016/11/09/the-2016-wolfram-one-liner-competition-winners/
======
skolos
> Participants in the competition submit 128 or fewer tweetable characters of
> Wolfram Language code to perform the most impressive computation they can
> dream up.

